# IL/WI border - Fisher 9.5 XV2



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Steel moldboard.
Less than 25 hours of total use.
Literally new. 
Plowside only.
$3850 or reasonable offer. Cash talks.
Can load on trailer. 
email is the best way to contact me 
[email protected]


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

SnowMatt13 said:


> Steel moldboard.
> Less than 25 hours of total use.
> Literally new.
> Plowside only.
> ...


I don't know much about Fisher, but that seems like a very reasonable price. Heck, I'm considering it.
Unfortunately, I only have boss truck sides .


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> I don't know much about Fisher, but that seems like a very reasonable price. Heck, I'm considering it.
> Unfortunately, I only have boss truck sides .


Once you go yellow you'll never go back....I think that only applies to amps but what do I know???


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

EWSplow said:


> I don't know much about Fisher, but that seems like a very reasonable price. Heck, I'm considering it.
> Unfortunately, I only have boss truck sides .


Make me an offer to try a yellow one this year....


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Plow is sold.


----------

